# Original Manuscripts in Type not Pictures



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hello All,

I am reviewing textual variants in a pericope that I selected out of Mark 6:7-13. I am trying to view the original manuscripts but the originals are very hard to read. Is there a website that has the manuscripts in word processing type (like you are reading now)?

I found this website that contains all the original parchments but I am having a hard time reading the greek in its original capitalization. Plus the manuscripts are hard to read in general. I am trying to find the text in greek in typed text.









The Center for the Study of New Testament Manuscripts







www.csntm.org





Thanks,

Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 18, 2022)

Dan Wallace should have used CamScanner. Speeds things up usually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pmachapman (Oct 19, 2022)

You might want to look at this book: https://www.amazon.com/Text-Earliest-Testament-Greek-Manuscripts/dp/0825445191, and volume 2: https://www.amazon.com/Text-Earliest-Testament-Greek-Manuscripts/dp/0825445167. It is also available in Logos and Accordance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Oct 19, 2022)

Thank you, @pmachapman! Very helpful!


----------

